# Do bettas get bored?



## FishTheFish (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I was just wondering if bettas get bored in their tanks? I have a one gallon bowl that has a car in it that he can swim in and out of, but lately he has been getting quite listless and hiding inside and underneath the car.

He stays in my room, which is fairly dark most of the time and there is usually not anyone in it until I get home and study beside him.

I was wondering if he is getting bored and I need to move him to another area of the house with more noise/ activity?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Bettas are a very interactive fish and they definitely do tend to like watching their people; I think moving him to a higher traffic location is a good idea.

Is his tank heated? Bettas like warm water, and a common cause of listlessness is that they are too cold.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I have wondered the same thing.
I live alone in a one bedroom apartment and am out of my place at the very least 9 hours a day during the week, so my little guy is all alone almost all day.
Plus his tank is in my bedroom, so even when I am home I'm not usually in there since there isnt much in there besides well, my betta and my bed. He always get super stoked when i'm around, so i hope he doesn't get lonely, but i dont know? At this point I can't move him into another room since there is nowhere suitable for his tank.

His tank is 10 gallons though so he has lots of room to swim around / caves / anubias, ect.

Hmmmmm


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well for those who cant spend much time with bettas I wonder if getting a tank mate would help. I was always told that bettas did not like interaction but Im starting to think it is not true. When my Red was in his 20 gallon he was happy and always blowing bubble nest. He had 4 danios to keep him company and a few ghost shrimp. After I moved him to the 5 gallon in my room he did stop blowing bubble nest and starting window surfing. I put two ghost shrimp in there with him hoping he will perk up. I guess it depends on the fish


----------



## lilbloofish (Feb 28, 2010)

They always have their reflection to play with too!


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

ahh, i also try to change one small peice of decor every waterchange. also, if bettas get bored you will end up like mine and have a terrible tail biting problem


----------

